
War Is A Racket, Major General Smedley Butler (1935) - JabavuAdams
http://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html
======
turbojerry
Perhaps one of his best quotes -

"I spent 33 years and four months in active military service and during that
period I spent most of my time as a high class muscle man for Big Business,
for Wall Street and the bankers. In short, I was a racketeer, a gangster for
capitalism. I helped make Mexico and especially Tampico safe for American oil
interests in 1914. I helped make Haiti and Cuba a decent place for the
National City Bank boys to collect revenues in. I helped in the raping of half
a dozen Central American republics for the benefit of Wall Street. I helped
purify Nicaragua for the International Banking House of Brown Brothers in
1902-1912. I brought light to the Dominican Republic for the American sugar
interests in 1916. I helped make Honduras right for the American fruit
companies in 1903. In China in 1927 I helped see to it that Standard Oil went
on its way unmolested. Looking back on it, I might have given Al Capone a few
hints. The best he could do was to operate his racket in three districts. I
operated on three continents." -Major General Smedley Butler (1935)

------
toddh
The man who single handedly stopped a Wall Street coup to overthrow FDR.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Plot>

------
swannodette
Don't think will get many upvotes this is a great essay by an fascinating
historical character.

